# one ear up and one ear down



## luvbuns (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi

Flopsy's ear, since last friday has been down (one up, onedown). I joked with my husband that she's having an identitycrisis- because our other bunny is a lop. 

I've looked for signs of mites, and haven't found anything.She isn't acting differently. She's eating, playing, etc. allas she has...

Is it normal for rabbits to sometimes do this? It seems odd...

Thanks.

Ericka


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 27, 2005)

How old is she? And what is her breed?If she is a lop mix her ears might not have lopped yet, or she mighthave really good ear control. 

~Amy


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 27, 2005)

This is my Holland Lop, Brogan, he is about 4 weeks old, and he has weird ears too 







~Amy


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 27, 2005)

Have you seen any large craft hovering over yourhouse. It could be possible the UP ear is really an antennae and thebun is reporting to the mothership.

:shock:


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 27, 2005)

hahaha Ear Radar! That is to FUNNY! LMBO!! 

~Amy


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 27, 2005)

aww lol yer my bun fluffy ahs 1 ear upand the other down but shes lop lol anyways great pic hope to see summore!!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 27, 2005)

Fluffy wrote:


> aww lol yer my bun fluffy ahs 1 ear up and the otherdown but shes lop lol anyways great pic hope to see summore!!



Haha thats my pic! 

You can see his pic here http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7081&forum_id=1

I dont think luvbuns has posted pics on this thread 

~Amy


----------



## JimD (Apr 27, 2005)

Benji (aka "Radar") doing his impression of the "Stealth Bunnie". Sometimes he does it with just one ear.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 27, 2005)

"Stealth Bunnie"

HAHAHA! LMBO! THATS GREAT! 

~Amy


----------



## JimD (Apr 27, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> "Stealth Bunnie"
> 
> HAHAHA! LMBO! THATS GREAT!
> 
> ~Amy


He usually such an uppy ear bunnie, too!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 27, 2005)

That's so cute. Both of my girls are atthat stage right now. They both have one ear up and one down. They bothcarry the same earsup and down. They are both different lopmixes.

Tina


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

Nearly all my baby buns have aeroplane ears,with one up and one down. They are crosses: a lop eared daddy-bun andan English spot mammy. Seems one ear is handed down per parent! They'reall happy though!

Here is a pic of Pewter doing his aeroplane ears....apologies about thedodgy pic quality: i am learning to resize on Paint andhavejust took the edges off the pics so I can post them! These are allthefamous Wrigglies from my Xmas post!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 27, 2005)

*LindseyandKen wrote:*


> Seems one ear is handed down per parent! They'reall happy though!






Tina


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

Definitely one ear per parent: look! I have 6 exactly the same!


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

And another one...


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

Ebony now....all aeroplane eared....


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

Phoenix pretending to be a helicopter....


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

Jasmin doing a helicopter..... I love my wrigglies!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 27, 2005)

Sebastian hasalways had good ear control too. Sometimes they grow out of it,sometimes they don't! 

RaspberrySwirl

Uppy Ears!







In Betweeny Ears!







One Uppy One Downy Ear!







Loppy Ears!


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

My 6 wrigglies' ears are always halfy-halfy: oneup; one down. All my other bunnies' ears are normal 'up' ears but thebabies seem to be confused.....

Look at Dooter!


Edit: Oh, I know this is 0/T but I am v proud of myself that I havefinally got pics on the forum!!! My wrigglies have been dying to beshown off!


----------



## IluvBunniez (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey my bunny Fay dose that too she is a hollandlop but thumper my minilop dosent lol(unless she heaes something)I usedto have a real good pic of it but my brother crashed our computer 4days ago and havent got around to take anthore one.This is the best onei got


----------



## IluvBunniez (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey!!I found it thanks to leanne thanks girl!


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

It isn't showing!


----------



## IluvBunniez (Apr 27, 2005)

sorry bout that is is now


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 27, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO ICCCKKKLLLLEEEE ANNNDD CUUUTTEEEE!!! Squueeeeaaallll!

(Sorry...:?)


----------



## luvbuns (Apr 28, 2005)

Flopsy is about 14 wks (if what the pet store said was accurate, when I got her). 

She isn't a lop (as far as I know)- she is supposed to be a Neth.Dwarf- but, who knows. I don't have any photos topost, unfortunately.However, her earslook just like the picture of RaspberrySwirls bunny with the one up andone down (btw, that bunny is adorable).

She certainly looks pretty silly... She is too cute.

Thanks...

Ericka


----------

